
Show HN: A step-by-step, open-source tool for easy Docker deployments to AWS - fwouts
https://zenc.io/deploy
======
lozenge
It seems like cloudformation can replace a lot of this error handling stuff
[https://github.com/zenclabs/deploy/blob/master/src/service/a...](https://github.com/zenclabs/deploy/blob/master/src/service/aws/cluster/adhoc.ts)

~~~
fwouts
Yes indeed!

The reason CloudFormation isn't used is because it's a lot slower. It also has
its own bugs, so it didn't seem like a big win:
[https://stackoverflow.com/questions/46280080/cannot-
delete-a...](https://stackoverflow.com/questions/46280080/cannot-delete-
amazon-ecs-cluster-using-cloudformation)

See
[https://github.com/zenclabs/deploy/commit/72c1fc847661a0ed0d...](https://github.com/zenclabs/deploy/commit/72c1fc847661a0ed0df3c2286551a01522bc3ecc)
for the old CloudFormation equivalent :) Happy to bring it back if there's
demand for it!

------
jamesmcintyre
I'm assuming this creates some sort of load balancing or ngnix routing to the
cluster? (Some additional info on the page would be awesome!)

Thanks for sharing such a useful tool!

~~~
fwouts
Currently, we set up a separate Application Load Balancer for each of your
deployments.

It's technically possible to share a single ALB for several deployments, but
it becomes harder to manage and sharing the same ALB between dev/prod/staging
for example isn't necessarily a safe design (e.g. if you run some load testing
on one deployment, it should not put other deployments at risk).

Will add more docs, thank you for the feedback!

------
ing33k
demo looks good.. link to Docs ?

~~~
fwouts
There's a quick manual in the README at
[https://github.com/zenclabs/deploy](https://github.com/zenclabs/deploy).
We'll add some docs on the landing page too :)

